# Pen Display Case Build



## srs64 (Oct 19, 2015)

Ok Had a little set back but in full swing now just a few pictures of the start and as I go along will post more. I am glueing up 2 frames at a time without inserting bottom that way I can finish inside the frame prior to felt, No clue on out side of case as of yet, I think I put the cart in front of the horse.

I am using Black Walnut and Oak 

any input you might have would not fall on deaf ears.


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 19, 2015)

Coat the edges and bottom of one of your bottom boards with wax and use it to keep your glue-ups square and prevent them from sticking to the bottom board prematurely...

You may also want to create separate bottom boards so that the ones you have (with the cove cuts) are removable for easy display.

If you do create the separate bottom boards, you can just glue them all up as is and then finish them inside and out ...  and then glue the felt on the inserts, staple your elastic core bands in place to hold your pens and such, and put little handles on each end (with a loop of extra elastic band) for easy removal and insertion.


----------



## srs64 (Oct 22, 2015)

All glued pre sanded....... the camera on my phone added the white spot, I even went back outside to look after seeing picture 
5 drawer with 13 slots plus a fixed 13 in top of case....... oh my I need to make something to go in them when I finish


----------



## hilltopper46 (Oct 23, 2015)

With the size of the wood you are using you will not believe how much that thing will weigh when it is finished, especially when it is full of pens. I built one (http://www.penturners.org/forum/f22/pen-transport-display-system-lotsa-pictures-63059/) with nominal 1/2 inch oak for the sides and routed 3/4-inch plywood  for the bottoms for 10 trays that each hold 12 pens.

My redesign (in my head only at this point) is nominal 1/4 inch sides and 1/4 plywood bottom with pre-formed pen trays.


----------



## srs64 (Oct 29, 2015)

Ok here is the first drawer with and without pens, the bolt action will need a more thought out drawer, working on it now, I am ok with the finished weight.
This is a home display case more then anything, I have a travel case and displays if I do a show. 

All input welcomed


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 29, 2015)

For the bolt actions ... you could cut away a section of the bottom board right where the bolt will be sitting, so that they can all sit upright the way you want.


----------

